# Bobby Brown - The Justice System at it's Finest



## MAC_Whore (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeahhhh. Caught with drugs = Great mentor!  

 Quote:

  Bobby Brown Agrees to Community Service
Feb. 27, 2008, 7:47 AM EST
The Associated Press

BROCKTON, Mass. -- Singer Bobby Brown will not face criminal charges after police said they found a small amount of cocaine in his possession.

Brown's attorney said Tuesday a Brockton District Court clerk magistrate found no probable cause to issue a criminal complaint, but recommended that Brown volunteer to mentor young people, which Brown wanted to do anyway.

Brown agreed to a year's community service and his attorney said if no other issues arise over the next year, the matter will be struck from the docket.

The case began when police responding to a disturbance at a Brockton hotel on Dec. 1. They said they found the 39-year-old Brown sitting in an SUV in the parking lot, with cocaine in his possession.  
 
P.S. Did anyone involved in the case see that nutball in his crappy reality show?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

lol doesn't he always have drugs in his possession?


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol doesn't he always have drugs in his possession?_

 
hahaha  That's what I thought lol

I did watch being Bobby Brown (well a couple episodes at least-during a marathon).  To be honest, watching that made me feel that Whitney was a bigger asshole than he was!  I agree though...Really, a mentor to the youth?  Not so much--he's got to get help for himself before he can help anyone else....


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

way to go mentor!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2008)

I could see it. Maybe he'll mentor kids who are already on the right road. God knows, just looking at that Hot Ass Mess would keep me out of trouble.

And, look on the bright side, the kids may teach him something.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I could see it. Maybe he'll mentor kids who are already on the right road. God knows, just looking at that Hot Ass Mess would keep me out of trouble.

And, look on the bright side, the kids may teach him something._

 
Mitchie, you are awesome!


----------

